# Topics > Robotics > Robot hacking >  SkyJack - autonomous drone hacking

## Airicist

samy.pl/skyjack

----------


## Airicist

SkyJack - autonomous drone hacking

Published on Dec 3, 2013




> SkyJack is a drone engineered to autonomously seek out, hack, and wirelessly take over other drones within wifi distance, creating an army of zombie drones under your control. More details below...
> 
> by Samy Kamkar

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hardware Hacker Demos Zombie Drone Hijacker"

by Mathew J. Schwartz
April 12, 2013

----------

